

Which Browser Offers the Most Secure Password Storage? - unstoppableted
http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/which-browser-offers-most-secure-password-storage-082412

======
d4n3
Not mentioned: Opera uses a master password and Triple-DES encryption for
password storage.

